# Out of Date Supplements - still usable?



## marty 600 (Oct 12, 2004)

Hiya Guys,

Just started back into weight training again. 

Checked my kitchen cupboards.... I still have some UNOPENED weight gain stuff, from the last time I was training.


However, the Sell by date is Jul 1999.... 5 years out of date!

Is this still edible?

Its Tropicana, "Ultra weight Gain."  A dry powder, which you mix with milk.
The foil top is unopened, and has been kept in a dark dry place etc.


Hope you, can help.
Martin


----------



## Du (Oct 12, 2004)

Try it, it might give you gas. I would imagine it would still be okay.


----------



## marty 600 (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks du!

I might just do that.

Chatting with others, loads of people have old stuff out there, which - for whatever reason - they never got around to using. 

I'll be the gingea pig out of my group then! ;-)

Thanks again mate.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't know...I hear stuff that is out of date can lose some of it's potency.  5 years is a LONG time for something to be out of date.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 14, 2004)

I would toss it personally.


----------



## madden player (Oct 14, 2004)

I wouldn't even consider eating it..5 years expired!!
Nobody would drink expired milk or eat rotten food or take expired meds so I don't think you should eat weight gainer for the 90's.  If you do eat it let us know how everthing goes.


----------



## marty 600 (Oct 15, 2004)

..yup...

sanity has returned.... I'll bin it, and the rest of the stuff still in the cupboard... its just that - the tub was sitting there... and I want to get back in the groove ASAP.

Cheers for the input guys!

m.


----------



## ironpinoy (Oct 23, 2004)

i still have xenadrine with ephedra but the expiry is may 2004. is this still ok?


----------



## Du (Oct 23, 2004)

ironpinoy said:
			
		

> i still have xenadrine with ephedra but the expiry is may 2004. is this still ok?


I'd use it.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2004)

ironpinoy said:
			
		

> i still have xenadrine with ephedra but the expiry is may 2004. is this still ok?



if it is sealed it should be okay, may have lost some potency.


----------

